
How Do You Effectively Interview Engineers? - tberghane
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-do-you-evaluate-engineers-taylor-berghane/
======
reneberlin
Don't. 3 months test on the job shows - if they leave your toxic environment.

------
java-man
Don't whiteboard them.

------
bradknowles
Don’t use LinkedIn?

